# Viper starter tries to work but car won't turn over



## Kekecoco (Mar 25, 2016)

I have a 2012 VW Tiguan with a viper 4115v starter. I push remote once, car tries to start but won't turn over. It retries after abt a minute and still doesn't work. The engine light is on when I get into car. Any suggestions for what is wrong?


----------

